# My First O&w



## sniper (Oct 30, 2007)

After a long time sitting on the fence and just viewing the forum I've decided to join in the fun after taking delivery this morning of a gorgeous M6 from Roy.

I'll not bore you with a photo as I'm sure you all know what one looks like.

Well after my Seiko kinetic gave up the ghost I ordered an M6 from Roy yesterday and it arrived 24hrs later, now that's what I call service!!!

On opening the package all I can say is the quality far exceeded my expectations, a rare thing these days. The only criticism I can make is with the metal strap, the edges of the saftey clasp on the deployment buckle are really sharp and will need a rub over with some fine wet/n/dry paper but that's a small problem easily fixed.

Well I think I'm now hooked and can see more O&W's coming my way!.

Cheers for now.


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

sniper said:


> Well after my Seiko kinetic gave up the ghost...


Firstly, a warm welcome to the forum and congratulations on your new purchase. I don't yet have an O&W but it's on the list.

Mainly I wanted to suggest your Seiko Kinetic may not be completely dead & buried, especially if it has the well known capacitor problem ie won't hold its charge.

There's a guy in the NorthWest who specializes in sorting this particular problem out at a very reasonable charge. I had mine done by him a few months ago, and it runs perfectly now. He's well known to fellow forumers

As it is a commercial site, I don't think I'm allowed to put a link here, and as you're a new member you don't have pm rights yet. So if you're interested email me at langtoft_lad at hotmail dot com and I'll send you the link

Cheers


----------



## sniper (Oct 30, 2007)

langtoftlad said:


> sniper said:
> 
> 
> > Well after my Seiko kinetic gave up the ghost...
> ...


Thanks for the info...I've sent you an email regarding getting the Seiko fixed.

Andy.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

sniper said:


> Thanks for the info...I've sent you an email regarding getting the Seiko fixed.
> 
> Andy.


Email replied to


----------

